# Marvel's Ant-Man on DMA 11/17 & Blu-ray Combo Pack 12/8



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*MARVEL’S ANT-MAN*



GET IT EARLY ON DIGITAL 3D, DIGITAL HD
AND DISNEY MOVIES ANYWHERE November 17, 2015



AVAILABLE ON 3D BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, BLU-RAY, DVD,

DIGITAL SD AND ON-DEMAND December 8, 2015



Includes Never-Before-Seen Deleted Scenes, Making-of Featurettes, Gag Reel and Audio Commentary



Marvel, the Studio who brought you “The Avengers”, now brings to life one of the original Avengers — Marvel’s Ant-Man. Bring home the epic heist as Ant-man embraces his inner hero and harnesses the unique ability to shrink in scale to save not only the world, but his daughter. Full of both humor and heart, Marvel’s Ant-man is the perfect gift this holiday on Blu-ray and Digital HD.


SYNOPSIS: The next evolution of the Marvel Cinematic Universe introduces the newest member of the Avengers: Marvel’s Ant-Man. Armed with the amazing ability to shrink in scale but increase in strength, master thief Scott Lang joins forces with his new mentor Dr. Hank Pym to protect the secret behind his spectacular Ant-Man suit from ruthless villains! With humanity’s fate in the balance, Pym and Lang must plan and pull off a daring heist against insurmountable odds. Filled with humor, awesome special effects and exclusive bonus features, this action-packed adventure takes you to new levels of pulse-pounding excitement!

CAST: Paul Rudd (This is 40, Role Models) as Ant-Man/Scott Lang, Evangeline Lilly (The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies, Lost) as Hope van Dyne, Corey Stoll (This Is Where I Leave You, The Bourne Legacy) as Yellowjacket/Darren Cross, Bobby Cannavale (Spy, Chef) Michael Peña (Cesar Chavez, The Martian) Tip “T.I.” Harris (Identity Thief, Entourage), Wood Harris (Justified, The Wire), Judy Greer (Tomorrowland, 13 Going on 30), David Dastmalchian (The Dark Knight, Prisoners), as Paxton, and Michael Douglas (Last Vegas, The Game) as Dr. Hank Pym,

PRODUCER: Kevin Feige, p.g.a. (Marvel’s The Avengers, Marvel’s Iron Man)

DIRECTOR: Peyton Reed (The Breakup, Down with Love)

WRITERS: Edgar Wright (Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, Shaun of the Dead, Joe Cornish (Attack the Block, The Adventures of Tintin)(Screenplay/Story)
Adam McKay (Get Hard, Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues), Paul Rudd (Role Models) (Screenplay) 

COMPOSERS: Christopher Beck (Frozen, Edge of Tomorrow)

RELEASE DATES: November 17, 2015 for Digital 3D and Digital HD
December 8, 2015 for Digital SD, 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack (3D Blu-ray+Single Disc Blu-ray+Digital Copy), Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand

PRODUCTS: Digital HD/SD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand

BONUS: Digital HD*, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), 3D Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray
• Making Of An Ant-Sized Heist: A How-To Guide –
Set your watch and count down the action in this fast-paced behind-the-scenes look at how to pull off a heist movie, including Scott Lang’s hilarious heist “family,” Ant-Man’s costume, plus amazing stunts and effects.

• Let’s Go To The Macroverse –
Shrink down to size in this fascinating look at creating the world from Ant-Man’s perspective, from macro photography through the subatomic.

• WHIH NewsFront –
A hard-hitting collection of content, including a glimpse at the future of Pym Technologies with Darren Cross, anchor Christine Everhart’s interview with soon-to-be-released prisoner Scott Lang on his notorious VistaCorp heist, and more.

• Deleted & Extended Scenes

• Gag Reel

• Audio Commentary By Peyton Reed And Paul Rudd

*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer

DVD:
• Deleted Scene 

FEATURE RUN TIME:	Approximately 117 min.

RATINGS: PG-13 in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF

ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray & DVD = 1080p High Definition / 1.85:1

AUDIO: Blu-ray 3D & Blu-ray 2D = English 7.1 DTS-HDMA, French-Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, Latin Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital
DVD = English/Latin Spanish/French Canadian 5.1 Dolby Digital, English DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital

LANGUAGES: English

SUBTITLES: English, French, and Spanish

SOCIAL MEDIA:
Facebook
Ant-Man: https://www.facebook.com/antman
Marvel: https://www.facebook.com/Marvel
Disney Movies Anywhere: https://www.facebook.com/DisneyMoviesAnywhere

Twitter
@Ant-Man: https://twitter.com/AntMan
@Avengers: https://twitter.com/Avengers
@Marvel: https://twitter.com/Marvel
@DisneyAnywhere: https://twitter.com/DisneyAnywhere

Tumblr
Marvel:http://marvelentertainment.tumblr.com
DMA: http://disneymoviesanywhere.tumblr.com

Instagram
https://instagram.com/marvel/
https://instagram.com/therealagentm

YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/user/MARVEL​


----------

